# Wago Bibliothek Building_HVAC_03 Visualisierungsobjekte



## Steffen90 (12 November 2013)

Hallo

Sitze gerade hier, und Versuche in die Visualisierung meiner Wago 750-849 Ein Konfigurationselement der oben benannten Bibliothek einzufügen.
habe die lib Erst gestern von der Wagowebsite heruntergeladen. 

Meine Vorgehensweise:
Baustein ins Programm einfügen
In der Visu ein Visualisierungsfeld aufziehen
Auswahl Visualisierung wird die Visualisierung nicht aufgeführt.

Hat jemand eine idee?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## meckpom (12 November 2013)

Hallo
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem.Du mußt die Visualisierungen in dein Projekt importieren, diese befinden sich bei den Downloaddateienen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## gravieren (12 November 2013)

Hi

Schau dich mal nach, das gibt es 2 Dateien jeweils  1x Deutsch und 1x Englisch.
Mit der Endung   *.exp  oder so ähnlich.

Einfach mal diese, je nach Sprache die gewünschte Sprache "importieren".


Achtung: Nur mal so aud dem Gedächtnis, kann mich auch irren.

Gruß


----------



## Steffen90 (13 November 2013)

Guten Morgen

Ja, ihr habt recht. Hab es so gemacht, und es funktioniert. Vielen Dank


----------

